# insectGEEKS!



## insectgeeks (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Everybody,

My name is Robert Coral. I find the Mantis to be one of the most interesting insects of all!

Be sure to check out *insectgeeks.com*


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2008)

:lol: Well hello Robert from insectgeeks! Welcome for OHIO!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 13, 2008)

I've known Robert for years and he's a great guy with a passion for bugs and reptiles. He's a really good resource for information on beetles.

Peter


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

cool


----------

